# Carpenter Bees & The Dog...



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a random question for y'all...does anybody's dog like to chase and eat carpenter bees?

My GSD LOVES them so much -- you'd think they were flying candy! He'll hang out at the door of our pole barn and wait for them, just goes nuts over them, even licks the powdery stuff that falls out of the holes they bore in the wood. They must taste sweet? Anyway it's fine with me, I hate those things.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My dog Molly is fascinated by bumblebees, but I don't think she's ever managed to catch one. For her sake, I hope she never does!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

our golden will eat any thing that flies near her. I think its not that she likes likes them but that they annoy her.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My dog will ignore a wasp sitting on his nose.

Oh, but my cats! My cats will go after anything that flies! Carpenter bees, June bugs, moths, whatever it is, they will chase all over the house after it.

If it lands somewhere out of their reach, my tabby will get as close to it as she can, look at me, and meow repeatedly.

For those that do not understand cat, this means:

"Moooommmm! Give me the bug! Pllleeeaaasssee! I want the bug! Give me the bug! Oh pleaaaaassseeee, can I have the bug?!"

If they catch them, they will eat them.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

No but growing up we had a dog that would eat tomato worms off the plants. He would go up and down the rows, looking for those worms to eat.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

TNnative said:


> No but growing up we had a dog that would eat tomato worms off the plants. He would go up and down the rows, looking for those worms to eat.


 I'd like to have that dog! I was picking hornworms last night as it was getting dark. For some reason they were easier to see than in the bright daylight.

.....Alan.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a cat who loves to go Dragonfly hunting in the summer. It's really odd to see her walking across the yard then, all of a sudden, leap up 4 feet into the air to snag one....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My old Gilda loves to eat bumblebees and carpenter bees!! She is very efficient. It is her sole reason for living.
Her winters are spent in a moping waiting for spring and summer. And she stares at the plants long after the last bee has gone in the fall


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Scrounger said:


> I have a cat who loves to go Dragonfly hunting in the summer. It's really odd to see her walking across the yard then, all of a sudden, leap up 4 feet into the air to snag one....


we used to have a cat that would do that to birds...snatch them right out of the air. It was pretty awsome to see.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

My black lab eats bees all the time. You would think they would sting on the way down . . .


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

My GSD pup loves to catch june bugs. He will eat them until he gets sick. Then the Great pyr will chase carpenter bees and eat them.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

All my dogs chase catch and eat bees or any other insect


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

No, but maybe I should get one! I have them terrible here, every time I go out the front door they dive bomb me. I know you're not supposed to swipe at them, but sometimes I can't help it. I'm severely allergic to bees and wasps, and I'm so afraid they'll sting me. I'm 40 miles outside of town with no car. I do have an EpiPen, but still worry. A bee-eating dog would be security and entertainment all at the same time, lol.


----------



## Goodgirl (7 mo ago)

Peacock said:


> Just a random question for y'all...does anybody's dog like to chase and eat carpenter bees?
> 
> My GSD LOVES them so much -- you'd think they were flying candy! He'll hang out at the door of our pole barn and wait for them, just goes nuts over them, even licks the powdery stuff that falls out of the holes they bore in the wood. They must taste sweet? Anyway it's fine with me, I hate those things.


My American Staffordshire/Boxer is obsessed with them! She chases them and licks the holes they come out of. Eventually they move on to another hole but she continues to lick the old hole, even biting the wood!! She whines while sitting by the door like she needs to go out. And when you let her out she goes straight to the dag on bee hole!! Lol


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

ginnie5 said:


> our golden will eat any thing that flies near her. I think its not that she likes likes them but that they annoy her.


Had a basset that could catch horse flys. They made the mistake of biting her and that started a war.


----------

